# Variadores de frecuencia controlados con 1 potenciometro



## Astherot (May 23, 2008)

Mi pregunta es que si era posible controlar 2 variadores de frecuancia..con un solo potenciometro de 2 K  el driver es marca yaskawa V7 son 2 motores de 25 hp 30 amperes a 440 
O si me podrian pasar un manual de un driver en español...
Es para mi proyecto ...de titulacion 

IG.V7.01 de Yaskawa


----------



## snowboard (May 23, 2008)

Me parece que no hay problema de realizar lo que dices, colocas como siempre el potenciometro al primer conversor y de ahí puenteas entre los equipos los terminales FR y FC (FR del conversor 1 con FR del conversor2 y FC del conversor 1 con FC del conversor 2).
¡ se supone que ya tienes todo configurado !...¿cierto?.

No encontré manual en español, sólo esto en ingles

http://www.yaskawa.com/site/DMDrive.nsf/536df907f9fe9d5586256c4e0056b851/86256ec30069e43286256d790052bc97/$FILE/IG.V7.01.pdf

Saludos


----------



## Astherot (May 25, 2008)

muchas gracias...si nada mas era puentear el potenciametro...mas que no estaba seguro...muchas gracias.....no hay problema por el manual lo tengo..
aunque seria bueno si  tuvieras uno en español del variador que fuera..no importa el modelo..es para una memoria de proyecto


----------



## snowboard (May 25, 2008)

ABB tiene una página donde seleccionas el idioma:

http://www.abb.cl/product/ap/seitp3...tKind=Manual&DisableNavigationToID=9AAC100211

Y esta es un manual ABB de esta misma página en español

http://library.abb.com/global/scot/scot201.nsf/veritydisplay/5201e64e6051d1d9c1257385002cd08e/$File/ES_ACH550_01_UM_E_screenres.pdf

Saludos y que te vaya bien en tu memoria


----------



## Astherot (May 26, 2008)

muchas gracias snowboard me sirvio de mucho gracias por el aporte..


----------



## thors (May 27, 2008)

Astherot dijo:
			
		

> Mi pregunta es que si era posible controlar 2 variadores de frecuancia..con un solo potenciometro de 2 K  el driver es marca yaskawa V7 son 2 motores de 25 hp 30 amperes a 440
> O si me podrian pasar un manual de un driver en español...
> Es para mi proyecto ...de titulacion
> 
> IG.V7.01 de Yaskawa



que te parece conectar 7 VDF controlados al mismo potenciometro ¡¡¡¡ es posible 
tienes que configurar la entrada de consigna a vdc ( control por voltage 0-5 o 0-10)  y 
fabricas una simple fuente regulable ... alimentas todos los VDF con esta señal de control  y listo

esto funciona .. no es teoria 

lo de puentear el potencometro directamente entre los dos VDF no me parece del todo correcto  tener ambas fuentes en paralelo ...seria mas saludable comprar un potenciometro doble ..

saludos


----------



## José Antonio (Jun 7, 2008)

Lo más fácil y práctico es instalar un solo variador de 50 HP é instalar los 02 motores en paralelo enl a salida.
Cada uno con su respectivo Guardamotor regulado de acuerdo al consumo de cada motor de 25 HP.
Esto yo lo hago en la práctica, por eso lo recomiendo, así tienes un solo control y una misma velocidad para los dos motores, con un 100% de precisión.


----------



## juanchi23 (Ago 31, 2012)

hola amigos del foro... recien estoy trabajando con esto de los variadores de frecuencia... mi duda es la siguiente: 
estoy trabajando con un variador altivar atv312 para el control de un motor de una faja.
el variador ya esta instalado solo que antes trabajaba con control interno, habia que abrir el tablero para subir la llave termica , alimentar el variador y presionar el boton run para iniciar el variador y con la "rueda"  del variador regular la velocidad... 
mi primera tarea fue anular eso y que el control sea de manera externa, se instalaron dos pulsadores, uno para energizar el variador (obviamente que con contactor) y otro para apagar todo, hasta ahi van 2  
tambien se instalo otro pulsador para el run del variador y uno para stop, instale el potenciometro y el paro de emergencia...hasta ahi todo bien , configure el modo remoto y funciono...pero como se daran cuenta tengo cuatro pulsadores... lo que quiero hacer , no se si estare en lo correcto es usar un solo pulsador para energizar e iniciar (run) el variador y uno para stop del motor y el paro de emergencia que apagaria todo, mi idea es la sgte. conectar el pulsador a un contactor que energize el variador y con un contacto auxiliar del mismo contactor iniciar el variador, osea que cuando presione el pulsador se energizara y mandara el pulso de marcha al mismo tiempo...tengo mis dudas sobre si esto funcione.. en todo  caso espero que alguien me de otra idea de como hacer para un
control externo del variador sin tanto pulsador
el control es a tres hilos segun la configuracion remota del variador adjunto el manual de programacion del variador..

http://www.global-download.schneider-electric.com/852575A6007E5FD3/all/1527461F85C3A5318525762B006B769D

http://www.global-download.schneider-electric.com/852575A6007E5FD3/all/64AC0CA08AE352BB8525762000696A7C/$File/atv312_programming_manual_sp_bbv46387_02.pdf

gracias por sus aportes,,,


----------



## Nepper (Ago 31, 2012)

juanchi23 dijo:


> hola amigos del foro... recien estoy trabajando con esto de los variadores de frecuencia... mi duda es la siguiente:
> estoy trabajando con un variador altivar atv312 para el control de un motor de una faja.
> el variador ya esta instalado solo que antes trabajaba con control interno, habia que abrir el tablero para subir la llave termica , alimentar el variador y presionar el boton run para iniciar el variador y con la "rueda"  del variador regular la velocidad...
> mi primera tarea fue anular eso y que el control sea de manera externa, se instalaron dos pulsadores, uno para energizar el variador (obviamente que con contactor) y otro para apagar todo, hasta ahi van 2
> ...



Buenas!
Mirá, yo trabaje siempre con variadores Allen Bradley, y una vez se me dio una situación parecida a la tuya.
Mi sistema era así, una cadena llevaba un carro a dar una vuelta y volvia al principio, el motor movia la cadena. En cada puesto de trabajo, que eran 3, debía haber un "stop de proceso" y una parada de emergencia.
El stop de proceso era un pulsador tipo hongo retentivo negro, y la emergencia era un pulsador tipo hongo retentivo rojo.
La emergencia cortaba la alimentación del variador.
El stop de proceso solamente detenía la cadena (sin apagar el variador)

Cuando el Stop de proceso era liberado, la cadena arrancaba automáticamente.

Se me dio un problema, que es lo que supongo te sucederá a ti. Cuando apretaba la emergencia, se apagaba el variador, pero el "RUN" nunca caía (porque el stop de proceso estaba ok). Cuando reponían la emergencia, el variador encendía pero nunca "avanzaba". Esto era porque la señal de RUN nunca pasó del estado bajo al alto en un momento que el variador lo detecte. Lo que había que hacer era apretar stop de proceso y liberarlo para que si arranque la cadena.

Bueno, la cosa que yo tenía un logo en el medio, así que al RUN del variador le puse un timer para que despues de la emergencia, prenda a los 3 segundos el RUN del variador.

Fijate que pudes rescatar de mi experiencia....


----------



## juanchi23 (Sep 1, 2012)

hola NEPPER..
si como que por ahi va mi problema tambien...puede ser una alternativa usar un temporizador.
gracias.......


----------



## jaqued (Mar 6, 2013)

hola amigos del foro..
tengo una pequeña duda respecto a un variador ATV312 , resulta que trabaja en modo local y hace uso de la rueda giratoria como potenciometro para aumentar o disminuir la frecuencia del variador, pero la variacion de la frecuencia respecto a las vueltas que da la rueda es minima, me explico, si quiero aumentar el valor de la frecuencia tengo que darle varias vueltas al variador para que recien aumente en 1 el valor de la frecuencia,  es algo incomodo cuando se necesita cambiar la frecuencia de este motor lo mas rapido posible.
creo que dentro de los parametros de configuracion del variador debe existir uno que me permita aumentar o disminuir la sensibilidad de la rueda giratoria para que la variacionsea mas rapida...

estare agradecido si alguien me puede apoyar con este tema...

saludos y gracias...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 6, 2013)

Amigo como 1ra. instancia lee el manual del equipo, sera siempre la mas completa herramienta de informacion.


----------



## eysaku (Mar 12, 2013)

saludos todos los variadores tienen el menu de configuracion alli podras hacer eso si colocas modelo marca de tu vfd podria ayudarte mas


----------



## jaqued (Mar 14, 2013)

hola amigos...
ya he leido el manual pero no encuentro una opcion que me permita hacer eso,
por otra parte el variador es de la marca schneider, modelo ATV312 HU22N4


----------



## Aledro77 (Mar 15, 2013)

Astherot dijo:


> Mi pregunta es que si era posible controlar 2 variadores de frecuancia..con un solo potenciometro de 2 K  el driver es marca yaskawa V7 son 2 motores de 25 hp 30 amperes a 440
> O si me podrian pasar un manual de un driver en español...
> Es para mi proyecto ...de titulacion
> 
> IG.V7.01 de Yaskawa



Me imagino  que  piensas   llevar los motores  a la misma  velocidad..............  Yo lo  haría  de la siguiente  manera,   conectaría   el potenciometro a la  entrada de referencia  de  velocidad de 1  variador,  configuraría  la salida  análoga  de  4-20mA /0-10V del 1 variador  para  que  sea proporcional  a la   referencia  de entrada.

Esta  salida   la enviaria  a la entrada de referencia de velocidad   del variador  2   y  listo  desde  un  el mismo potenciometro  puedo controlar  la velocidad de los 2 motores.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 15, 2013)

que tal....
Bueno, la verdad que la posible respuesta la encontré en:
http://www.global-download.schneider-electric.com/852575A6007E5FD3/all/9DAC99D01C83FC1D852575B500695DF8/$File/atv312_programming_manual_en_bbv46385_02.pdf
que es el manual del propio ATV

Si, parece que el problema es que no te dice directamente la configuración.... pero revisa el parametro 
[Image input AIV1]... costó seguile el hilo al manual... no se, otros son mas "amigos", pero fijate si es ese el paramétro que necesitas...

No me hago cargo de los daños que puedas ocacionar pero si me hago cargo si todo sale bien!


----------



## jaqued (Abr 9, 2013)

el manual de programacion en español

http://www.global-download.schneider-electric.com/852575A6007E5FD3/all/64AC0CA08AE352BB8525762000696A7C/$File/atv312_programming_manual_sp_bbv46387_02.pdf


----------



## franklin cuaces (Nov 11, 2013)

me pueden decir alguna persona para trabajar en forma remota  con un variador de velocidad ATV312HU22M3 que potenciometro de valor utilizo...........................


----------



## juanchi23 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mi estimado, para el control a distancia el potenciometro que yo utilizo es uno de 2.2 k.. aunque su valor maximo puede ser de hasta 10 k. tengo variadores controlados hasta una distancia de hasta 100 m con estos potenciometros..


----------



## montidevil (Dic 23, 2013)

Si se puede, sin necesidad de recopiar la señal usando un variador. Opcion uno un potenciometro doble. opcion dos, acondiciona esa señal. Krenel tiene equipos de muchos tipos a tal efecto.


----------



## patxiu (Sep 10, 2016)

Hola,
en un ATV31 alguien sabe con qué parametro escalar la entrada analogica AI1 para que con 3v por ejemplo funcione a la maxima velocidad?
Gracias


----------



## capitanp (Sep 10, 2016)

ganacia AV               .


----------



## patxiu (Sep 11, 2016)

Hay ganancia proporciona, integral, ... pero la AV no la he encontrado en los parametros.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 11, 2016)

A leer el manual!

http://static.schneider-electric.us...Altivar 31/ATV31 Drives/VVDED303042NA_Spa.pdf

Pagina 30 del PDF (128 del documento).

Saca tus conclusiones...


----------

